# not sure if this is from my adenomyosis or not



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

It seems the worse my period gets, the worse my D and stomach pains are. I'm hoping my hysterectomy will help solve this problem, but what if it doesn't? What else could the pain and D mean? I know adenomyosis and endometriosis can cause D and painful bowel movements (which I have). I read that if the uterus is enlarged it can rub up against the bowel and cause problems. My bowel movements get more and more painful. I now have pain before moving my bowels. It's almost like the pain starts once the waste starts moving around to prepare to come out. And I have the pain with both D and normal bowel movements. Or as normal as an IBSer can get. Any thoughts on whether my IBS is getting worse, or if my uterus could be causing these new symptoms? Normally I'm IBS-A. But my IBS life started out as mostly C, only having D when I was over stressed or upset. Any insight would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Could some of this be from stress since you're going to have a hysterectomy and might be a little nervous about it? For right now, try not to look at it as "what if this stays this way or it gets worse". If it does, you can make a plan of attack and we'll help you get through it.What meds are you on right now for you IBS? Do you have any antispasmodics to help with the pain? I take two librax and that helps greatly.Is that true about pain and diarrhea being more frequent with endometreosis. I'm trying to learn all I can about it before I go in and let him do a laporascopy. I hope things go well for you. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

It's very possible some of it could be from nerves, but sometimes you just get that "feeling" that something isn't quite right. My symptoms from the adenomysois has now progressed to the point that I suffer in between periods. I'm on meds for my depression and anxiety, but nothing for pain. I know that if the uterus is enlarged it can push on the bowel causing pain in the bellybutton region, which I do have, and cause painful bowel movements that I have. But My D had increased long before i found out that I was going to have surgery. It's weird, but it seems like my D isn't as bad over the weekends. And morning is the worst time for me. I'm really hoping the surgery helps with some of this D.


----------

